# Should i quit MT?



## denmyos (Mar 17, 2009)

Sunday my Kroo Muay call me and some other regular from the class.
Asking if we wantet to train today, we all said yes, and meet at the gym.
after warm up ect. we startet sparring. 
I should say that im very passiv at sparring, mostly hiding behind my gloves.
at sometime i ended up sparring with my kroo muay.
And he totally kick the crap out of me, i was more or less hiding behind my gloves for 3 minutes, taking everything he came with. 
Alot of kicks to the head, uppercut, livershot, lowkick. 
At sometime i thought, this is complitly wrong. Im being chast around in the ring, not figthing back, and he is still giving it full force. 
So i ended up with a black eye, and a eardrum that keeps ringing.

When it was all over, i was literally speechless. I was so shocked that i had a hard time speaking. 

i was kind of hoping that he would say, something like, " im sorry, i went over the edge there...." or something like that.
But an excuse never came.


Today i went training again, at some point he is giving me a hard time for catching wrong, which his probably right about. But he goes on and on about me doing it wrong, at one point he says to my partner, (which is 200 pounds)
"go straight for his head, then he will learn it" My partner refuses. So my kroo muay start swinging at my head, and at the same time, still giving me a hard time for not catching correctly. It gets to a point when he start talking down at me, like i was 4 years old. I was actually waiting for him to say "how dumb are you.."
so in the locker room, he can clearly see something is wrong.
I tell him that i really don't like been talk to like i was 4 years old.
I kinda brush it off, and says something like, " well sorry, but if you can't understand it any other way..." 

I don't mind the yelling to work harder, the sweat and the pain. 
I spend 17 years in the army, im used to getting yelled at, but the army was fun.

But this is not fun anymore, its rediculess. I used to go home from the gym, totally ecstatic. MT has giving me so much, my kroo muay has giving me so much. 
He has become a personal friend, and invitet me to his home, on several occasion. 
I have no idea what is going on now. 

what to do?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 17, 2009)

I would consider a more beginner friendly atmosphere; however, I would voice your concerns to the instructor before leaving. It is quite possible he is teaching you the way he was taught. When I started in the martial Arts we were almost as proud of the number of newbies that left as the number of students we had. Perhaps your pride is wounded, but you should be proud of yourself for surviving the onslaught of punches and kicks. Muay Thai is a tough biz, but don't leave because of a misunderstanding.
sean


----------



## DeadlyShins (Mar 17, 2009)

Pull him aside and talk to him....but give it another chance.  If you end up switching gyms you should tell him why.  And definatly don't give up on MT!!


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 17, 2009)

It sounds to me like your kru hand picked some students from the class who showed a genuine interest in fighting.  Now this is just a guess, but he may be trying to put a fight team together.  If this is the case, then it is understandable that he is pushing you.  I'm sure that there are less painful ways to go about teaching you better defense, but getting pummeld is one way of doing it pretty quick.  You should talk to your kru and tell him that you aren't interested in full contact Muay Thai and I'm sure he won't have a problem with you going back to the beginnner/intermediate class.  

However, if you do have a genuine interest in fighting, then I suggest you take the bumps and bruises, because it is only gonna get worse if you take a real fight.  Muay Thai is a brutal; sport and if you are going to take it seriously you have to get used to black eyes, broken ribs, bruised legs.

good luck in whatever path you decide to take.


----------



## denmyos (Mar 18, 2009)

I do wanna fight, but im to old to get in the ring.
To me, teaching is about getting the students to come to the gym, eager to learn, help them out if they have problems, NOT talk down to them if they are having some problems learning a technic.
We are having so many new guys coming and going, in the beginning i was proud of being one of the student that really wantet to train. 
But now i can see why they are leaving. I really don't mind the pain, sweat and brushs. 
But when he start making a fool out of a student, and talking down to him/she, he is pushing it. 
He clearly makes the students not feeling welcome, by talking down to them in front of the whole class.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 18, 2009)

If you're not happy with the training you're getting -- go elsewhere.

If you don't like the way your kru teaches & coaches -- and you can't handle the approach --  go elsewhere.

In the end, it's a hobby/leisure pursuit, not a job.  If you ain't enjoying it -- why do it?


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 18, 2009)

perfectly put.


----------



## denmyos (Mar 19, 2009)

I call him yesterday, for a meeting. 
And we talked, he was deeply sorry, that i felt that he was talking down at me.
And he apologize so many times that i actually felt bad about being mad at him. 
He said he really wantet to be a good trainer, and the gym should a place where you come to train and fell good when you leave.

All in all, we made friends again, and i still look up to him as my kroo muay.


----------



## Jarrod G. (Mar 19, 2009)

That is really really good to hear Denmyos!!

It sounds like your kru is a good trainer that just wanted you to learn, and thought that you were the type that would learn well through 'tough love'.   His reaction to your confrontation just shows that he is truly a Kru who cares and that you are lucky to have found him as your Kru.

Stick with it, it sounds like you have a good deal going =)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 19, 2009)

That's really cool. It did sound like more of a case of a instructor becoming too informal than wishing too be rude. In an odd way it was a compliment.
Sean


----------

